# Galleon 2.5.5 questions



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

I have been using Galleon on Linux for a long time now, but there are 2 things that keep coming up that I have yet to resolve.


If I configure more than 4 GoBack shares after a little while, say an hour or so, all the shares disappear from the 'Now Playing' list. The only way to recover them is to shutdown and restart Galleon on the Linux server. This is a real challenge, as I'd like to have 18 shares (grouping of programs).
The 'ToGo' listing of the programs that are available on the TiVos (I have 2 on the network) isn't updating. For example, right now, the newest programs on the TiVos that Galleon knows about is dated 11/3, and here we are at 11/20

In order to get past problem #1, I've loaded and configured pyTiVo, and this doesn't seem to have the share count limitation.

I like Galleon as it is also serving out Photos and Music. I especially like the Jukebox feature where the MP3s tags are indexed and organized by a wide multiple of combinations, as well as the ability to 'push' a program to the Galleon server - which doesn't appear to be available in pyTiVo (or is it?)

I can't believe that I'm the only one that's experienced these issues. I've searched the forums, but I've not found any thread that speaks to either of these. If you know of a thread, do please point it out, as I'll read it.

The server is a pretty beefy one: 

3 GHz 64 bit dual core Intel with 2 GB RAM and 5 TB of volume managed storage running Gentoo Linux with a 2.6.31 kernel
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)

Any pointers as to what to adjust to get Galleon issues resolved would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

Oddest thing. The 'ToGo' listings have magically updated. 

Anybody knows what event causes the update? I know that I've restarted Galleon a number of times and it didn't help get updated listing. I did re-start Galleon just this morning as well.


----------



## il_guru (Jul 18, 2011)

Probably not on the right thread - but I have tried to download Galleon for awhile - their surgeforge site and galleon.tv don't seem to contain any downloadable file.
Anybody knows how to get the software?
Also is Galleon not been maintained anymore? - is it better to use kmttg? 
thanks


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Galleon is being maintained but not actively developed.

Which app you use is a personal preference. As it happens, I use Galleon, pyTivo, and kmttg. Galleon does a lot more than just TTG and Go-Back. I'm using pyTivo + vidmgr for Go-Back, and mostly kmttg for TTG. I'm using Galleon for music and weather. I really like the traffic app, too, but it is broken right now.

Yeah, you're right. Something is munged at the site.

John? Windracer? Anyone know what's up on SourceForge?


----------



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah, seems like a bad link. I went to the 'files' section on this page: http://sourceforge.net/projects/galleon/files/, and you should have better luck.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

eohrnberger said:


> If I configure more than 4 GoBack shares ...


I wouldn't bother using GoBack in Galleon as the other solutions (pyTivo, streambaby, etc.) are still being developed and handle the process a lot better.



eohrnberger said:


> The 'ToGo' listing of the programs that are available on the TiVos (I have 2 on the network) isn't updating. For example, right now, the newest programs on the TiVos that Galleon knows about is dated 11/3, and here we are at 11/20


This has been a long-standing problem for me as well. I know John made an update so that the screen will show when the data is out-of-date, but that was just a band-aid for the problem. I don't use ToGo that often, but I have a weekly cron job on my server that shuts down Galleon, clears the database (under galleon/data/galleon), and restarts it to avoid the problem as much as possible.



il_guru said:


> Anybody knows how to get the software?


SourceForge is working for me (the galleon.tv domain expired). You can download the latest (i.e., circa-2009) version here.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

eohrnberger said:


> Oddest thing. The 'ToGo' listings have magically updated.
> 
> Anybody knows what event causes the update? I know that I've restarted Galleon a number of times and it didn't help get updated listing. I did re-start Galleon just this morning as well.


The update takes a while to process, there's a Java thread that uses a rate-limiter (IIRC) to pull the current Now Playing list off the TiVo unit and update the Galleon database. It's just plain slow.

(I know there's a rate limiter on the music indexer and photo processor, otherwise those threads would slam interactive performance on the computer.)

Anybody with Java experience and time to work on Galleon, let me know, I'll give you access to work on it!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> I wouldn't bother using GoBack in Galleon as the other solutions (pyTivo, streambaby, etc.) are still being developed and handle the process a lot better.


I would tend to agree. There are a couple of nice features to the Galleon Go-Back app, but they don't stack up overall to pyTivo and especially vidmgr.

OTOH, Galleon's ability to handle TTG from any TiVo in the house is unique, and it even has some features that surpass many features of kmttg. I can certainly understand someone's choosing kmttg over Galleon for certain of its features, but the choice is by no means a slam dunk. High on the list for many people may be kmttg cannot be controlled from the TiVo.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the weather app no longer works. Did the web address change?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ajayabb said:


> Has anyone noticed that the weather app no longer works. Did the web address change?


Hmmm, yeah, something _has_ changed but I'm not sure what it is.


```
19:24:13,521  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - unknown event opcode : 10
19:24:13,627 ERROR [Thread-907] WeatherData - Could not parse weather alerts
org.dom4j.DocumentException: Error on line 1 of document  : White spaces are required between publicId and systemId. Nested exception: White spaces are required between publicId and systemId.
```
If I have time I'll try and take a look at it ... going out of town for Thanksgiving so unfortunately (or thankfully? ) I will be away from my TiVos.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I did some debugging and noticed some "invalid license error" messages in the log from weather.com. This could be the reason:

http://twcweather.com/twc40/wmws/TWC/1319140410263_155/w27076.php

It looks like The Weather Channel killed the XML interface on 11/15 and switched to a new API. It was probably Leon who originally registered for the XML license back when he wrote Galleon so the e-mail notification from weather.com was never received by anyone.

I can't even get http://portal.theweatherchannel.com to load, so I don't know if it's a pay service (the letter says "subscribe") or what. Suffice to say if it's changed significantly from the current XML feed Galleon is used to, it could be a major rewrite, or the death of the app (sort of like how Yahoo killed their APIs which affected some Galleon apps).


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Well that just sucks


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ack, yeah, sure enough, you have to pay for API access now. 

I guess that app is dead now too. Now I'm down to just the iTunes playlist feature. *sigh*


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> Ack, yeah, sure enough, you have to pay for API access now.


How much? If the price is reasonable enough, those of us who use it might be able to belly up with the cash.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The minimum subscription is $18.99/month.

There may be other free weather feeds out there (wunderground, etc.) but I'm sure it would require a re-write of the app, which I'm not up to.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I would certainly be willing to cough up $10 a year for the app. Are there 22 other Galleon users out there who would be willing to chip in a similar amount?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to say ... it's an app that provides information most people get elsewhere (smartphones, laptops, etc.) and I don't think Galleon would be a good fit for a subscription model. Certainly not something I'm interested in taking on at this juncture ...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Um, hang on. I just went to the weather app, and it seems to be working, except for local RADAR. What am I missing?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, that's weird!

I'm out of town for Thanksgiving, so I tried to remote into my server at home and connect to Galleon via the TiVo Simulator but couldn't get it to work. WHen I get home this weekend I'll check it out. Maybe rumors of the weather app's death have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

That is weird. Out of the house. .....let me check my Sling Box


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok the plot thickens. I still cannot access any weather features yet lhorer can. Weird. I will leave it to Jeremy to try to figure this out. Hopefully we can revive this app.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Maybe it has something to do with the locale. Mine is set to San Antonio, zip code 78209.

It could have something to do with the OS. I'm running Debian "Squeeze" Linux on an AMD Athlon 64 x 2 processor.

What version of the app are you running? I'm running 1.2

The JRE is 1.6.0_18


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you sure that you are running Galleon 1.2 . That seems like the original version. I am running 2.5.5 on Win 7.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

No, the version of Galleon is 2.5.5. The version of the app is listed as 1.2 in the GUI.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

John or Jeremy,

Can one of you point me toward the source code for the Traffic app? I've got some time on my hands, and maybe I'll take a look.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> John or Jeremy,
> 
> Can one of you point me toward the source code for the Traffic app? I've got some time on my hands, and maybe I'll take a look.


http://galleon.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/galleon/galleon/src/org/lnicholls/galleon/apps/traffic/

Galleon uses Yahoo Traffic API which doesn't exist anymore and to use Google, Bing, or MapQuest Traffic API you will need to be a registered developer and get an ID.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Right. Thanks for the link.

Does registration require a fee?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, Ugh, it's uncommented. I see the API routine, though. 'Doesn't look too terribly difficult to unravel. I'll look into registering for a new API next week.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

This site will tell you how to get a static traffic map image from Bing Maps: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff701724.aspx

And here are instructions on how to get a Bing Maps Key:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff428642.aspx

Google and MapQuest have similar APIs and requirements.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no idea how the Weather app (latest version is 1.2, yes) is working for lrhorer. I even tried switching to his zipcode and still got nothing.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> I have no idea how the Weather app (latest version is 1.2, yes) is working for lrhorer. I even tried switching to his zipcode and still got nothing.


OK, actually it is only partially working. The "Current Conditions" and graphic "Forecast" screens and I think maybe the weather map screen are not updating. They still show the same thing they did a few days ago. The text forecast is definitely updating, though.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> OK, actually it is only partially working. ... The text forecast is definitely updating, though.


Ah, the text forecast is screen-scraped from a NOAA or NWS web page, not from weather.com


----------

